# Need help fast



## purplehaze24 (Mar 27, 2011)

How do i measure my crown molding using corner blocks. I am using the type that slides over the molding not the type that the crown butts up to.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe a pic or some more info will help you generate some responses. I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

purple i think i know what your talking about ,maybe try asking in the carpentry section.


----------

